# Police brutality or good police work?



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I am going to take a wild guess and say that the reason for the police presence is because these communities have the most violent crime (shootings etc). Instead of placing the blame on say, the Cape Verdean community (in Boston), because their youth kill each other at an alarming rate, they blame the Boston Police? Typical liberal bullshit, always someone else's falt.............Police brutality protested - BostonHerald.com


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

I got as far as statewide board and clicked out. Fuck them. I'm not in LE, but living and working those areas are two seperate and different things. These people(residents) act as of they live in wellesley or newton and the special teams, and higher police pressence is a burden to them. Roxbury, mattapan, dorchester these areas are hotbeds of violence and frankly LE isn't given enough manpower or the tools they really need to control it. This is not a police state, far from it. As a resident when you're 'dealing' with the crime element its kids who use to come over your house after school,neighbors or family members. So when they get what they deserve I guess you're gonna be pissed. But when you work these areas, these animals see you as a target, and take whatever chance they can to get one up on you. This OWS has created a complete clusterfuck and needs to end before the national guard needs to be called in. I just got off a 10th hour shift, if my post is all over I apologize, try to bear with me. BPD, state, MBTA, and everybody else along for the ride stay safe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Does the American Medical Association have any non-physicians on their review board? Does the American Bar Association have any non-lawyers on their review board? Does the American Psychiatric Association have any non-psychiatrists on their review board? Does the American Psychological Association have any non-psychologists on their review board? Does the American Dental Association have any non-dentists on their review board?

The answer to all of the above is "NO", so where are the protests against this obvious inequity? Incompetent physicians kill far more people every year than incompetent police officers, so shouldn't the protest be moved about a mile away to Harvard Medical School, Boston Medical Center, or Brigham & Women's Hospital?

Oh, wait.....I forgot. Everyone knows how to be a police officer better than those who actually are police officers and have been for years.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Does the American Medical Association have any non-physicians on their review board? Does the American Bar Association have any non-lawyers on their review board? Does the American Psychiatric Association have any non-psychiatrists on their review board? Does the American Psychological Association have any non-psychologists on their review board? Does the American Dental Association have any non-dentists on their review board?
> 
> The answer to all of the above is "NO", so where are the protests against this obvious inequity? Incompetent physicians kill far more people every year than incompetent police officers, so shouldn't the protest be moved about a mile away to Harvard Medical School, Boston Medical Center, or Brigham & Women's Hospital?
> 
> Oh, wait.....I forgot. Everyone knows how to be a police officer better than those who actually are police officers and have been for years.


Well put!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Does the American Medical Association have any non-physicians on their review board? Does the American Bar Association have any non-lawyers on their review board? Does the American Psychiatric Association have any non-psychiatrists on their review board? Does the American Psychological Association have any non-psychologists on their review board? Does the American Dental Association have any non-dentists on their review board?
> 
> The answer to all of the above is "NO", so where are the protests against this obvious inequity? Incompetent physicians kill far more people every year than incompetent police officers, so shouldn't the protest be moved about a mile away to Harvard Medical School, Boston Medical Center, or Brigham & Women's Hospital?
> 
> Oh, wait.....I forgot. Everyone knows how to be a police officer better than those who actually are police officers and have been for years.


The answer from anyone who hates the police will be, 'since we pay your salaries you have to have regular citizens on such review boards.'


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> The answer from anyone who hates the police will be, 'since we pay your salaries you have to have regular citizens on such review boards.'


Citizens pay the salaries of physicians at public hospitals, and the salaries of prosecutors and public defenders.

So, when should we expect civilian review boards for physicians and lawyers?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Citizens pay the salaries of physicians at public hospitals, and the salaries of prosecutors and public defenders.
> 
> So, when should we expect civilian review boards for physicians and lawyers?


It's not the same brah because cops think they are above the law because all they do is write speeding tickets and beat minorities.

/copblock


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> It's not the same brah because cops think they are above the law because all they do is write speeding tickets and beat minorities.
> 
> /copblock


I've only written a couple of citations this month (unavoidable), and I have yet to beat a single minority in October.

I need to step-up my game.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Roxbury resident Cornel Mills, who last year waged an unsuccessful campaign for a Boston City Council seat, told the crowd that the "criminal justice system is broken."
*
i'm willing to bet old Mills baby is the prime agitator of this group. guess he's still pissed about losing the campaign. maybe mumbles will crack and make him the new "czar" of roxbury :shades_smile:


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Save the Canadian baby seals...club liberals instead..... just kidding any liberal that might read this....don't get your panties in an uproar


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like the loyal2.0 version.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WEll....if its done properly


----------

